# Rotala indica



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I have some Rotala indica, and my problem is that all the new growth is green but the plant should be red. Is this a lack of nutrients or can it be a light issue? I have 260 watts over a 75 gallon. 
Dosing regimen.... 
Monday=5ml seachem nitrogen,2ml phosphorus 
Tuesday=5ml iron,2ml TMG 
Wednesday=10percent water change,2ml nitrogen,1-2ml phosphorus 
Thursday=5ml iron,2ml TMG 
Friday=2ml iron 
Saturday=off 
Sunday=2ml TMG 
CO2---2 Bubbles a sec.

Is this good dosing? If not, can you give me an idea what I should change?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Try adjusting the NO3,(less more red, more greener) 
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I did some adjusting on my nitrate and iron dsoing.So far what i can see is the new leaves are alot broader but still havent got the red to show.

N=15ppm
P=0.5
FE=0.5


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I would not suggest that you test for iron at all.

Use mls per/gal per unit time(days per week etc).

This is consistent and othert things influence iron and other traces such as alkalinity and different chelators(ETDA, DTPE, Gluconate etc).

PO4 and NO3 test kits are not that good unless you spend a fair amount.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

I could be wrong, but isn't that R. rotundifolia (2 leaves per node) in the picture?


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I am almost positive that it is red indica..well, that is what I ordered. I hope they didn't substitute it for something else. Does anyone know for sure if that is it is or not :?:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That is rotundifolia (that can have 2 or 3 leaves per node). Rotundifolia was introduced as indica over 40 years ago, but unfortunately, some sellers still insist on selling it under the incorrect name, thus needlessly perpetuating an error and causing confusion.

_Rotala indica_ is a real plant, but I don't think anyone here really knows what it looks like (myself included).

I don't know what kit you're using, but if your nitrates really are that high, that might explain the green growth.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I am using the Red Sea test kit.I thought the more nitrates would give the red color.So your saying that is the reason of the green growth.I will try to lower my nitrates and see what happens.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, but not lower than around 5 or so. 10 would be a good level to shoot for. However, I suggest you invest in a better kit.

More iron isn't going to hurt your cause (but at least for that plant should play a lesser role in coloration). I'd say you could add at least twice that much without any concern. 10ml a week on a 75 isn't very much at all.

You only change 10% of the water a week?

Edit: but not _lower_than around 5. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Flourish Nitrogen was not a success for me in NYC water. When I switched to KNO3 (from Greg Watson) I was much better able to control dosing levels and understand by observing plants what was happening. Normal NO3 tests (even Seachem's) do not tell you what levels you are achieving by dosing Flourish Nitrogen.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I recently switched to kno3 for the same reason. I think it's much easier to keep tabs on what's going on now.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

OA handbook has a pic of Rotoundfolia and Indica. Indica is more ovate in leaf formation. Most everyone has Rotoundfolia.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

This is a updated pic,So far with using TMG i have better growth.I cut back on adding nitrogen still no red growth but i think it will take another week for my nitrates to go down.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Rotala indica_ is a real plant, but I don't think anyone here really knows what it looks like (myself included).


I do, we have it growing here in CA, it's on my weed list.
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You have the actual plant? Time for another trade perhaps... :-k 

I'd just like to see it in person for the first time.


----------



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

bros, sorry for bringing up an old thread but it seems that there's no conclusion to this thread and i'm having the same problems too...

so what should i do?? decrease nitrogen???increase iron??? or decrease lights??


----------



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

also my rotala walichii...i trimmed it 2 days ago and till now still no new growth.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

You would have to say something about your lighting level, apart from your dosing regime in order to receive a helpful reply.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

sorry....missed that out..

here it is..

Beginners Info Sheet 
--------------------

Tank Dimensions (LxWxH): 24"x12"x15"

Tank Volume (litres or gallons): 70L

Lighting Intensity(No of Watts) : 60W

Type of Lighting (FL/PL/MH) : 1x40W PL & 1x20WFL

No. of Hours your light is on : 10 hrs

CO2 Injection Rate (bps) : 3bps

Type of CO2 (DIY/Liquid/Tank) : 2.5L cylinder

Method of Injection (e.g. Diffusor/Reactor): bioball reactor

Substrate Used :

How Thick is your base fert : 2cm

How thick is your gravel : 3" front and 4" back

Liquid Fertilizers Used : nutrafin plant gro & sera florapol

Frequency of fertilization : divided into 3 times a week according dosage

Tank Temperature : 25C (morning) & 27C (night)

Type of Filter (overhead/internal/canister) : eheim 2213 canister

Filter media used : biohome sintered glass

How long has your tank been set up : around 20 days

Other equipment : surface skimmer

Chemical Properties (Fill what you can) 
--------------------------------------- 
Carbonate Hardness (KH): 
Total Hardness (gH):

pH : 7.0-7.2

NH4 (ppm): 
NO2 (ppm): 
NO3 (ppm): 
PO4 (ppm): 
Fe (ppm):

Bioload (Your Fish and Plants) 
------------------------------

8 amano shrimps

Plants include, 
2 unknown
rotala indica 
blyxa japonica 
echinodorus tenellus 
glossostigma elatinoides 
hiemanthus micranthemoides 
micranthemum umbrosum 
rotala walichii 
cyperus helferi

it used to be like this when i first got it:


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

My recently aquired R. indica looks just like the last picture. It is still growing like that in my tank. So this is the REAL R. indica? btw, I got it from Ocean Aquarium in SF. My previous R. rotundifolia(indica) is much paler/greener.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I do not think it is a good idea to make an assumption like that whether it is rotoundfolia or indica. lets just say it is Rotoundfolia (The most common by far). Nutrients level will affect color radically. Now to fix your problem, Check to see co2 is 25-35, If it is good raise KNO3 dosages, if still no improvement raise KH2PO4 dosages. If nothing has happend maybe add a little Potassium. It does not look like a trace defeciency. Thoughs are usually obviouse from White new growth. if you have White new growth add more Iron + traces.


That is the best i know to tell you.


----------



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

how long should i wait before i conclude that there's no improvement before i move on to the next option??


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

A week to be sure. Here is what i do, Tom barr recommended this fertilization regimne to me.

Sunday: 6ppm NO3 from KNO3, 1.9ppm PO4 from KH2PO4
Monday: Flourish + Flourish Iron
Tuesday:6ppm NO3 from KNO3, 1.9ppm PO4 from KH2PO4
Wednesday:Flourish + Flourish Iron
Thursday:6ppm NO3 from KNO3, 1.9ppm PO4 from KH2PO4
Friday:Flourish + Flourish Iron
Saturday:6ppm NO3 from KNO3, 1.9ppm PO4 from KH2PO4
Sunday:6ppm NO3 from KNO3, 1.9ppm PO4 from KH2PO4 (After WC)

Works good for me. Our light levels are pretty similar. I dont know about your bioload, i have 11 otos in my tank right now, that is all. The shrimp should not add much ammonium or anything. So i would say try that if you dont want to do all this guess and check.


----------



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

hey..thanks for sharing...great example..

mind posting your tank parameters too?? as i'm really having trouble trying to figure out Tom Barr's method in order to apply it to my tank.

guess i'm starting to get hold of the idea now..

thanks again..


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Just to chime in on a small detail, there _is_ a Rotala rotundifolia "Colorata" circulating outside of the United States in countries of Asia and Europe.

More information can be obtained from the Dennerle website:

www.dennerle.com

This is the bright red "rotundifolia" Takashi Amano has been using in his layouts. What we have in the United States is a more toned down variety.

Carlos


----------

